# Personnaliser Safari



## modamac (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Sur Leopard, j'utilisais CHrome comme navigateur MAIS je trouve que Safri marche très bien sous Lion. Je voudais donc intégrer deux fonctions à Safari: 

- intégrer le moteur de recherche dans la barre d'adresse.
- utiliser des petits icones au lieu de texte dans la barre des favoris. 

Pensez-vous que ce soit possible?

Merci!


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Juillet 2011)

Dans Safari, menu Présentation -> personnaliser barre d'outils...

Je pense que je réponds pas à ta question, pour le moteur de recherche à ma connaissance c'est impossible il est forcement dans la partie droite du haut de la fenêtre séparé de la barre d'adresse (je sais sous Chrome c'est pas comme cela).
Et pour le reste je comprends pas bien tu veux de petites icônes où ?


----------



## cynce (30 Juillet 2011)

tu peux essayer ça, chez moi ça fonctionne à merveille 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/207562/safariomnibar-une-barre-unifiee-pour-safari


----------



## quikmac (31 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour l'information


----------



## rejane (4 Août 2011)

Christophe31, salut;
Comment puis-je modifier ma barre d'adresses ( ou La barre d&#8217;outils, la barre de signets) dans Safari, actuellement en gris foncé.
Merci d'avance
à +


----------



## GauthierGD (7 Août 2011)

moi je ne savais meme pas qu'on pouvait ajouter des icones dans la présentation de safari


----------

